# How would you cull crs



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey all. 

I was just wondering how to cull crystal red shrimp. I've been looking around the web, and can't seem to find anything related to crs culling. 

Would you breed ones with the strongest white and cull ones with a lot of white cracks? Also, do you keep the Golden bees or do you cull those out too? (I would like a whiter white, not the yellow-white that the Goldens carry). Is keeping a cull tank recommended, or is it OK to just get rid of them? Should you cull out all lower grades, and only keep the best grades with the best colour? 

I'm aiming to make the reds and whites better, while still maintaining SS or SSS grade crystals. 

I'm just a beginner in this crs stuff, so any advice would be helpful  

Thanks!


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Instead of culling, how about give them away? I'm sure a lot of us would want them and don't mind the lower grades. I for one would luv to mix them with my fire reds.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

When most people say cull the mean just removing from main tank and sell or give them away.Its a breeders term that hobbiest get confused with. What do you think breeders sell? Their culls

No ones flushing shrimp.....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

lemuj said:


> Instead of culling, how about give them away? I'm sure a lot of us would want them and don't mind the lower grades. I for one would luv to mix them with my fire reds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


+1 on this option


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

coryjames said:


> When most people say cull the mean just removing from main tank and sell or give them away.Its a breeders term that hobbiest get confused with. What do you think breeders sell? Their culls
> 
> No ones flushing shrimp.....


Yep, right on! I was never planning on flushing crs (that would literally be throwing away time and money), just wondering how I could make the colony progress over time.

The thing that interests me is whether or not I should keep golden bees that come out and whether or not I should cull s or lower grade from ss and sss

Thanks!


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd pick the pattern you like and focus on that, quality has more to do with the colour and coverage of the shrimp then the pattern. Pattern is second to colour quality and density. 

About Goldens ...... My feeling is to not use them. 

In all honesty if youre serious I'd suggest starting with some mid level PRL in the pattern you like and start your project there. 

But for sure do what you want to do. No right or wrong way in this hobby , we're all still learning 

Post some photos of you like, may get a better idea what you're working with. 

Tommy shrimp fever
Avie shrimptopia
And tony razorsedge all have PRL available in different qualities and price ranges


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

coryjames said:


> No ones flushing shrimp.....


lol this needs to be my new SIG.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

*Pics*

Would love to get prl, but I just recently got these crs and I'm trying them out. I'm wondering about culling, since one is already berried and I would suspect more to become so in the near future.

Here are some of the crs I have.

My camera really makes the colours better, so in the pictures they may look whiter, but they are actually a bit of yellowish white. Also, the reds are more of a dark red, but not as deep.

Not as good one (slightly clear, bad colouration for white) 









Better, the one on the very left is nice, has good white/yellow white coverage, the lower of the two (the one that appears to be closer) on the glass (right side) has weaker white, you can see its slightly see through, but not too much 









The one on the left side is more realistic, as it is close to that colour in real life. Weak white colouration 









Best one (the shrimp is not as white or red as it seems in the image) She's berried  









Brightness and colour saturation is kind of different in all pics because I'm fiddling with my phones manual mode. Lol


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing they look ok to me, if your happy with them you can make them better with time. 

If you want to make really nice shrimp I would start with a little higher quality, not to be confused with pattern.... Like I was saying earlier and work that line to your liking.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

coryjames said:


> Thanks for sharing they look ok to me, if your happy with them you can make them better with time.
> 
> If you want to make really nice shrimp I would start with a little higher quality, not to be confused with pattern.... Like I was saying earlier and work that line to your liking.


Thanks for the advice coryjames! Do you recommend cull tanks or is it OK just to sell/give them away?


----------

